# Playtest Adventure: A Visit to Keepsake



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2014)

N.E.W. playtesters will find a "N.E.W." version of _A Visit To Keepsake_, along with a player's guide which introduces the far-future setting in which the adventure takes place.  Both are in the usual download location for N.E.W. playtest documents.  Enjoy!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rpgdownloads.php?categoryid=36


----------

